# Places for the V2 controller.



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone come up with a clever place for the V2 controller? I currently have V1 and have the controller molded into the sun glass holder but I'm thinking of upgrading to the new management. Do most people just have the controller sitting in their lap? Would like to see idea's for a MK6 but if you have pictures of placement in another car, show those too.

Pic for reference on the V1.


IMG_4509 by oneethree, on Flickr


Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr

:beer:


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is working good for me.


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

i dont have my bags yet, but i've installed the management already. i put the controller in the armrest compartment, and plan on just resting it on my lap as i drive, like you said in your post. i don't see a need to mount it somewhere.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice. Yeah, I'm thinking of keeping it in my lap while driving and putting it in the center console or something when I park. :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't have mine yet but I was planning on the ash tray thing in the front but the center console and on your lap seems like a really good idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I like it in my lap just in case. I'm not afraid to use it if need be. I like it in close reach. :beer:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine fits right in the ashtry of car. i'll post pics in 20mins


----------



## warmstew (Apr 19, 2009)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> This is working good for me.


like it isnt even there.

:thumbup:


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

Mine is in the roof!!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> This is working good for me.


Have mine exactly like this. I drilled a hole in there for the wire and luckily there's room to stuff the excess in and it freely pulls out when I need it. 


Sent from my iPhone 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

I use mine more as a switch box, the cord runs into the coin tray and can be hiden but useually just throw it on the seat or my lap


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

VWskate said:


> Have mine exactly like this. I drilled a hole in there for the wire and luckily there's room to stuff the excess in and it freely pulls out when I need it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 8 using Tapatalk


Same thing I did. It was perfect when test fitting my wheels so I could stand out side of the car and make sure I didn't ruin a fender. When I was done just feed the wire back in.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> Same thing I did. It was perfect when test fitting my wheels so I could stand out side of the car and make sure I didn't ruin a fender. When I was done just feed the wire back in.


 Yup, exactly. Helped out a lot when configuring presets. Not that I use more that "all down", "all up", and "drive". 


Sent from my iPhone 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ this is what I've been thinking of doing. Have it on my lap while driving and hide it while parked.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Comes up through the arm rest. Lays in my lap while I drive. Tucks away in the arm rest when I want it hidden :beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Comes up through the arm rest. Lays in my lap while I drive. Tucks away in the arm rest when I want it hidden :beer:


 That's my plan. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

i plan on having it on my lap when driving and put it in ash tray when parked


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


 Best place :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

What is that button for ? 

The compressor ?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Best place :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> What is that button for ?
> 
> The compressor ?


 Train horns :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Train horns :thumbup:


 I need to do train horns!


----------



## akajeremy (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^ Nice:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Its also removeable so I can have it outside of the car. Only had to drill small hole in bottom of cup.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

akajeremy said:


>


 I like this one


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

hussdog426 said:


> I like this one


 I do too but I use my that compartment a lot.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Its also removeable so I can have it outside of the car. Only had to drill small hole in bottom of cup.


 Nice and clean! :thumbup: You have a private message


----------



## akajeremy (Oct 12, 2011)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> ^^^ Nice:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





hussdog426 said:


> I like this one


 :thumbup::thumbup: 



Squirrel Nuts said:


> I do too but I use my that compartment a lot.


 Yeah I hear ya. I was nervous about the loss of space too, but now i kinda jam crap in the "sun glass" holder lol 


*credit to Misha (rat4life) for comin up wit that fitment


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I do too but I use my that compartment a lot.


 I do to, but it's located nicely


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

akajeremy said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: 



hussdog426 said:


> I do to, but it's located nicely


 Yeah, it's nice. Think I'm going to stick with having it on my lap though.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Yeah, it's nice. Think I'm going to stick with having it on my lap though.


 That's what I'm going to do, it's easier and right there when I need it


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

hussdog426 said:


> That's what I'm going to do, it's easier and right there when I need it


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

20vtVdubb said:


>


 we did the same but i would remove that soft touch crap. It looks like crap when it starts to peel and scrape off. Use a plastic razor blade and sun tan lotion lol it works.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is mine. I added a kill switch for the compressor (yellow when pushed).


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

@Piso,

Nice, same place as where i have the V2 controller. Great place!










Do you also have a "flickering" LCD when you look from an angle to the screen? Flickering as in, sort of "refresh rate" of the screen.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, I noticed some flickering. But it's not bothering me...


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

I rock the lap method also so I can hit my switches to get the bitches...

 really though I set mine on my lap when i drive and it goes in the coin bin when parked.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

A lot of great ideas:thumbup:

;-/


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Three pieces of adhesive velcro on the controller and flip up coin holder, so it can be removed if need be. 

 
Wash-7 by santorum, on Flickr 

Very visible while driving. 

 
Just Christmas Eve driving. by santorum, on Flickr


----------

